# [SOLVED] Preview Window



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

I have an Epson Perfection v30 scanner, which now no longer shows the preview window. Is there any reason why this does not show up? On occasions, when I hover over the task bar icon, the preview window appears in miniature, bue if I click on it, it disappears.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview Window*

Hi David_Colman,

Try re-installing the software and see if that works out for you. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Preview Window*

Thanks for that suggestion. I have in fact done just that. I uninstalled the software and reinstalled the disc I got with the scanner. Result? No change whatever! I can't help wondering WHY it suddenly changed to becoming invisible.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Preview Window*

Uninstall the Epson Software, Remove the USB cable and restart the computer. After restarting do a search for Epson, delete any left over files. Empty the Recycle Bin. Then install the Driver from Epson Page. (if you have 64 bit OS install that version) Plug in the USB cable.


----------



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Preview Window*

I've done exactly as suggested, but it's made no difference. I downloaded Epson's Driver Manager, but it won't install the correct driver. I get an error message: Driver did not install correctly... You suggest downloading a driver from 'Epson Page'. Is this their Home Page, or what.


----------



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Preview Window*

I have now downloaded a 64bit driver for my Epson Scanner, but there is still no change, in that the preview window still does not appear. Why, Oh Why?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Preview Window*

1. Did you get the driver from the Epson site?
2. If so, check for Driver Conflicts in the Device Manager. If Hardware Changes show the infamous yellow streak, you can use the Troubleshoot option.
One remote possibility is you probably should have had scanner USB connection unplugged during driver installation.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Preview Window*

Did you try to reach us directly on the Epson page?


----------



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Preview Window*

Yes - I downloaded a 64 bit driver direct from the Epsom site. In reply to the previous answer, there doesn't appear to be any driver conflict in the device manager.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Preview Window*

When you open the scanning software (I open mine via Photoshop) what mode are you in? If in "Full Auto mode" try changing to a different mode My scanner, which is a V330 Photo, has "Home", "Office" and "Professional" it is only the last 3 that allows you to tinker with settings and have a preview.


----------



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Preview Window*

I am always in Home mode.


----------



## David Colman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Preview Window*

The problem has been solved by an Epson Engineer - he sent me a ScanCleaner which thoroughly cleaned out my Scanner files, and I downloaded an Epson Scan file from the Web. It all works perfectly now, so thank you to those who offered advice.

David Colman


----------



## geoffgc (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Preview Window*



David Colman said:


> The problem has been solved by an Epson Engineer - he sent me a ScanCleaner which thoroughly cleaned out my Scanner files, and I downloaded an Epson Scan file from the Web. It all works perfectly now, so thank you to those who offered advice.
> 
> David Colman



David,
I'm having the exact same problem as you. Did he send you a registry cleaner? Or some sort of removal tool specific for Epson?
Or can you just send me the engineer's info or a link to the scancleaner?

thx!

Nevermind, just found that the "Reset All" button: Configuration - Other - Reset All did the trick!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless David responds, just delete everything on your computer related to Epson or you could go to this UK Epson site: Epson which tells how to remove the driver, thereby deleting everything.
Reinstall from disc. DO NOT USE A REGISTRY CLEANER!


----------

